

Trailer for Alto's Adventure, an indie iOS game 2 years in the making - rcash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk5JupHelAg

======
rcash
After over 2 years, hundreds of emails, thousands of lines of code, and hours
upon hours of gameplay revisions, Alto’s Adventure is launching on the App
Store next Thursday (February 19th).

